# Modbus Konfigurator



## mnuesser (8 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine kurze Verständnissfrage die mir die Dokumentation nicht passend beantwortet:

Frage: Wenn ich mit dem Modbuskonfigurator folgende Konfiguration erstelle:

1. Wago CPU 889 Master
2. Wago ET 750-352 mit 2x 1504 16DO

und danach den Code generiere,
wo genau müssen diese generierten PRG Bausteine dann aufgerufen werden?
In einem extra Task, oder im Haupttask oder in beidem?

gruss Markus


----------



## Wu Fu (8 Juni 2017)

Hallo Markus

Meines Wissens sollen Bausteine/Programme für die Kommunikation immer in einer eigenen Task laufen.
Im Anhang eine Taskkonfiguration einer Anlage mit Modbus.



Gruß Daniel


----------



## mnuesser (8 Juni 2017)

Danke, hast du den Modbus_PC (PRG) dann im normalen Maintask aufgerufen?


----------



## santacrews (8 Juni 2017)

Such mal ein bisschen in den Einstellungen des Konfigurators. Dort gibt es ein Häkchen, dass der Modbus Konfigurator dir die Tasks automatisch generiert und passend aufruft.


----------



## mnuesser (8 Juni 2017)

Danke Santa, hab ich gefunden...
Guter Tipp!

Aber dass alleine reicht doch nicht oder?
Der erstellt mir nun nen Task wo der Baustein aufgerufen wird,
aber verschalten kann ich den ja nun nicht... wie bekomme ich nun meine Variablen an den DOs verschaltet?

Ich könnte jetzt natürlich selber ein PRG Baustein erstellen, diesen in der Taskkonfiguration dann an den Modbus-Task hängen,
und darin dann den Kommunikationbaustein aufrufen, dann hätte ich die Möglichkeit die INs zu verschalten...

Wäre das der richtige weg hierbei?


----------



## Tobsucht (8 Juni 2017)

Hallo Markus,

der Zugriff auf die Datenpunkte erfolgt aus Deinem Programm dann mit MBCFG_Slavename.Variablenname.


Grüße


----------



## mnuesser (8 Juni 2017)

Tobsucht ich danke dir, und den anderen auch... 
so klappt es...


----------



## ms4wago (30 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Wago 750-889 über Modbus mit einer Samson Trovis 5579 Heizungs-Steuerung verbunden. Den Code habe ich über den Modbus-Konfigurator in der Codesys erzeugt. Dies funktioniert auch beim lesen der Register und Coils soweit auch ohne Probleme. 
Jetzt kommt aber mein Problem beim Schreiben: Der Baustein wird ja über die Taskkonfiguration zyklisch aufgeufen. Schreiben möchte ich aber nicht zyklisch sonder nur bei Bedarf. 

Wie kann ich das umsetzten? Muss ich einen zweiten ModbusSlave anlegen, den ich dann nur bei Bedarf aufrufe und nicht über den Task? Kann es dann zu überschneidungen kommen?

Gruss,
Martin


----------



## Tobsucht (30 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Martin,

der Konfigurator kann nur zyklisch arbeiten.
Somit wirst Du es ausprogrammieren müssen.

Grüße


----------



## ms4wago (30 Dezember 2019)

Das wollte ich jetzt nicht hören. Aber Danke für die Info


----------

